# Apple peels



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Making apple pie -canning a lot
Can anything be done with the peels and cores besides compost
Wine?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have peelings in a pot right now. You can make pectin, jelly or just apple juice. I have never done anything else with them.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I have peelings in a pot right now. You can make pectin, jelly or just apple juice. I have never done anything else with them.


Just add water and boil the heck out of them?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The peels make good brandy if you have a still or want to learn a new skill.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes. Dave or Sue could probably tell you more.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> The peels make good brandy if you have a still or want to learn a new skill.


I have home brewed since 94 but never dipped into distil. I have all the copper but never did.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We make jelly out of the peels and cores when we have a lot of them.

I've never had much luck making "Jelly" with the exception of apple, they are pretty forgiving in the jelly making process.

I've never made "Brew" out of them, I've made hard cider but always used juice.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*fruit vinegar*

put the peels into a 1/2 gal canning jar. Cover with a syrup solution with a ratio of 1/4 C table sugar to 1 qt water. Cover the peels completely. weight the peels down with a plastic bag filled with water. Cover jar with cheese cloth or flour sack secured with sring or rubber band, (keeps out bugs). Allow to ferment until you no longer see bubbles, (you are converting sugar into ethyl alcohol). Strain out the spent peels and put liquid into another, sterilized 1/4 gal jar and recover with cloth. Allow to start aging, (you will see a "scum" form on the top. This is "mother" of vinegar). Age for between 3-12 months, (the longer you age, the stronger the vinegar). You may filter again and waterbath can to "keep" the resultant fruit vinegar.

NOTE: Unless you have a professional pH meter, do not pickle with this vinegar as you need a specific acid level for safety.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow -great 
I figured simple. Boil them down with cinnamon and spices, stain. Clarify. Then add a nice London ale yeast (for that oak flavor) ferment and age. Bug now u all have given me options
Thanks


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I dry them to make tea I just add a cinnamon stick to the brew , apple syrup , and mix it with tobacco for a very aromatic pipe smoke mix.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I just core my apples and leave the peels on. After everything is cooked down nice and soft I run it through a blender and make my applesauce or applebutter. 

But I really like the idea of making some vinegar. :melikey:


----------

